# $99.99 Mini at Radioshack



## takeagabu

Link


----------



## muzzymate

And already out of stock. Looks like I got an order in before they went OOS.


----------



## Huzordaddy

In for one, with a $10 off coupon too. If you sign up for their notifications of when it comes back in stock, they'll mail out coupons as well.


----------



## leswar

Which shipping for faster delivery?
I figured to "the store" would be faster.
But by using PayPal I inadvertently ended up w/ free shipping to home (3-5 Days).
And who knows which method(s) RS uses for that.

Any feedback/thoughts would be welcomed for future considerations..


----------



## csell

Huzordaddy said:


> In for one, with a $10 off coupon too. If you sign up for their notifications of when it comes back in stock, they'll mail out coupons as well.


When does that coupon expire?


----------



## buckyswider

I signed up for notifications, received no coupons


----------



## Huzordaddy

I used a one time code that was/is good until Oct. 25. It was sent to me in two separate emails from Radio Shack. Try to get on their mailing list.


----------



## jwbelcher

Google just turned up yoyo.com selling the mini @ 100.79. Seems like a reputable site, wife has bought from their affiliate site diapers.com

http://www.yoyo.com/p/tivo-tcda92000-tivo-mini-1067218


----------



## soobaerodude

jwbelcher said:


> Google just turned up yoyo.com selling the mini @ 100.79. Seems like a reputable site, wife has bought from their affiliate site diapers.com
> 
> http://www.yoyo.com/p/tivo-tcda92000-tivo-mini-1067218


Yeah, being owned by Amazon should make them a little reputable. 

Use coupon code YOYOPLA15 to knock another $15 off


----------



## jwbelcher

soobaerodude said:


> Yeah, being owned by Amazon should make them a little reputable.
> 
> Use coupon code YOYOPLA15 to knock another $15 off


Haha, so they are. Thanks for the coupon $91.37 w/ tax at checkout. I didn't need another, but couldn't resist it at the price.


----------



## uw69

jwbelcher said:


> Haha, so they are. Thanks for the coupon $91.37 w/ tax at checkout. I didn't need another, but couldn't resist it at the price.


+1


----------



## muzzymate

Has anyone who ordered the Tivo Mini from Radio Shack on 10/1 shipped yet?

My status has been listed as "Item(s) located in stock)" since Wednesday. Don't want to miss it if the Mini is still available at yoyo.com


----------



## bill875

The two I've ordered from RS are still showing "Item(s) located in stock" as well. I may pick one up from Yoyo.com just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Keen

Thanks for the Yoyo.com tip. <$100 was my impulse buy territory.


----------



## AdamNJ

yoyo.com is now sold out.


----------



## muzzymate

Well shoot. Thanks for the notice AdamNJ. Let's hope Radio Shack comes thru.


----------



## cmaas

Small sample size - but here's my experience with Radio Shack from a few weeks ago. 

Ordered at $99 in stock. Status went to and remained for a week at 'located'. I sent a message saying 'well, if you located it, can you just drop it in the mail to me?'. Got a response a couple of days later that the item was out of stock and my order was cancelled. Shortly thereafter I got a shipment confirmation and my new mini arrived a couple of days later. Curiously I was charged $97 and change.

So who knows what they're smoking in the warehouse, but they seem to deliver!


----------



## magicspell

AdamNJ said:


> yoyo.com is now sold out.


Where do you see that? I just ordered from yoyo.com and got a delivery date of next Tuesday. $90.59 all said... Didn't really need it at the moment but thought it would be handy down the road.


----------



## jwbelcher

magicspell said:


> Where do you see that? I just ordered from yoyo.com and got a delivery date of next Tuesday. $90.59 all said... Didn't really need it at the moment but thought it would be handy down the road.


I didn't see it until about 5 mins ago. If you check now, you should see out of stock.


----------



## magicspell

jwbelcher said:


> I didn't see it until about 5 mins ago. If you check now, you should see out of stock.


Wow, maybe I got the last one, lol. Now I do see it showing not available. But I just ordered mine literally 10 minutes ago (well after the other poster said they were sold out). Guess we'll see if they honor the order. My status currently shows, "In Process"


----------



## jwbelcher

You might have. I'll be glad to see mine ship, currently shown as In Process. Shipping shows: FBA (Fulfillment by Amazon). :up:


----------



## tarheelblue32

jwbelcher said:


> You might have. I'll be glad to see mine ship, currently shown as In Process. Shipping shows: FBA (Fulfillment by Amazon). :up:


It seems strange to me that ever since the price change, Amazon no longer sells the Mini directly, but they currently have 8 third-party sellers selling the Mini on their site that have the orders "fulfilled by Amazon".


----------



## trip1eX

tarheelblue32 said:


> It seems strange to me that ever since the price change, Amazon no longer sells the Mini directly, but they currently have 8 third-party sellers selling the Mini on their site that have the orders "fulfilled by Amazon".


Amazon probably pissed at Tivo (for not telling them about price change ahead of time) and are boycotting the Mini for a few months.


----------



## trip1eX

I ordered extra Minis from RS, HD and Frys and haven't heard a peep for any of them. I won't be surprised if they are all canceled.


----------



## sakaike

Yoyo now shows in stock for $100.79. My order from earlier today still shows in process, at a total price out the door of $92.65. Says that delivery will be on Sunday (odd). If it comes through, I'll be cancelling my back-ordered Fry's order...


----------



## tatergator1

tarheelblue32 said:


> It seems strange to me that ever since the price change, Amazon no longer sells the Mini directly, but they currently have 8 third-party sellers selling the Mini on their site that have the orders "fulfilled by Amazon".


Amazon is still selling them. The issue appears to be limited stock. It's been going in and out of stock for the last week.


----------



## jwbelcher

Mine from yoyo.com show shipped with a tracking number! whoohoo


----------



## tarheelblue32

tatergator1 said:


> Amazon is still selling them. The issue appears to be limited stock. It's been going in and out of stock for the last week.


I have been checking Amazon pretty regularly and hadn't seen it sold directly by Amazon since the price drop happened until I just checked again 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Raoul99

The one I ordered from Yoyo still shows in process...it's supposed to be here Tuesday, so I'm hoping to get some kind of notification pretty soon...

Actually from what I have seen, Amazon has been selling them directly for at least the last few days...they just haven't had the lowest price on there...and still don't...


----------



## AdamNJ

AdamNJ said:


> yoyo.com is now sold out.


So let me explain my earlier statement. I had gone to the yoyo.com site, searched for tivo mini, added 3 to my cart. I was looking to see if i could find a coupon code for better then 15% on one item. I found one that worked for 20%. Then I decreased the qty using the minus button on the page since it was only apparently good for 20% off one item. As I did that, the cart updated the qty to 0 and told me it was no longer available. Then I couldn't complete the purchase from my cart at all. Product page wouldn't let me add it to my cart anymore.

A few hours later I checked their site again and its product page is pulled from the search results.

Now I just checked their site again, same thing. But then I also pulled up the original product page from my browser history (and it is linked above in the first post about it). Now the product page comes up and you can add it to your cart and complete a purchase. But I doubt it is in stock/will get delivered. I placed one for good measure.

The working 20% off code: YOYO20TOY
knocks the base price down to: 80.63

So for me it wound up being 86 and change, so less then my $88 frys order that will never get shipped.


----------



## I WANT MORE

*Dear XXXXXXXX,

Unfortunately, one or more of the item(s) you ordered is temporarily out of stock. We apologize for any inconvenience. Items will be shipped as soon as they become available.*

Home Depot


----------



## Raoul99

...and now, Yoyo has the Mini listed at $156.49...they don't call them Yoyo for nothing...

http://www.yoyo.com/p/tivo-tcda92000-tivo-mini-1067218


----------



## Raoul99

jwbelcher is the only one so far who has said that Yoyo has actually shipped their order. Are there any others who have actually shipped?


----------



## uw69

yoyo has shipped me a mini as well, tracking number in hand, even Sunday (10/5) delivery.


----------



## sakaike

My order from YoYo now says shipped and in Phoenix, on its way to me here in SoCal for delivery on Sunday. USPS tracking number provided.

Getting ready to cancel my Fry's back order...


----------



## Raoul99

I just got a reply...a VERY quick reply...to an email I had sent to Yoyo, telling me that mine was being shipped from "one of our Amazon affiliate warehouses", and that it's scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. I don't have a tracking number yet, but they said the number would be sent to me directly. I sometimes get a little nervous ordering from a company the first time, so it's nice to know that things are moving along...


----------



## DaveDFW

Similar experience here. Yoyo pulled the Mini from its search results, but I was able to order one at $100.79 by going directly to the previous search result page.

I received a shipping notice and a tracking number for Monday delivery.


----------



## magicspell

Raoul99 said:


> jwbelcher is the only one so far who has said that Yoyo has actually shipped their order. Are there any others who have actually shipped?


Not only does mine say shipped but it says it's already out for delivery today!! Talk about quick service, lol. Ordered yesterday, shipped yesterday, out for delivery today (all with free shipping). Can't beat that!

Edit: Make that delivered! Mini in hand as I type...


----------



## Keen

My yoyo order was shipped, but the tracking says it's not yet in UPS' hands.


----------



## jwbelcher

Keen said:


> My yoyo order was shipped, but the tracking says it's not yet in UPS' hands.


I got laser ship, say it'll be monday, so I'll expect it by friday. I have yet to have a good experience with them.


----------



## knuckles

My Radio Shack mini was shipped on Friday. I should have it on Wednesday. The order was placed on 10/1.


----------



## AdamNJ

My YoYo order has shipped! USPS tracking number emailed to me.


----------



## JacksTiVo

I WANT MORE said:


> *Dear XXXXXXXX,
> 
> Unfortunately, one or more of the item(s) you ordered is temporarily out of stock. We apologize for any inconvenience. Items will be shipped as soon as they become available.*
> 
> Home Depot


*Received the same email, let's hope they do not cancel our orders. *


----------



## lessd

Raoul99 said:


> I just got a reply...a VERY quick reply...to an email I had sent to Yoyo, telling me that mine was being shipped from "one of our Amazon affiliate warehouses", and that it's scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. I don't have a tracking number yet, but they said the number would be sent to me directly. I sometimes get a little nervous ordering from a company the first time, so it's nice to know that things are moving along...


This is what I got from them

*Order Date: 
Friday, October 03, 2014 
Order Number: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Reorder Items »
Total: 
$91.24

Expected Delivery:

Tuesday, October 07, 2014 
Ship To:

Leslie Daniels
My address

United States
Phone: 860-xxx-xxxx
Shipping Method:

FBA_

Status:

In Process
*

I don't know what FBA_ is for a shipping method but Amazon charged me the money on my credit card.


----------



## telemark

lessd said:


> I don't know what FBA_ is for a shipping method but Amazon charged me the money on my credit card.


FBA stands for Fulfilled By Amazon.

Generally it means a 3rd party retailer's stock was housed at an Amazon warehouse and Amazon does the packing and shipping.

Amazon does the billing too but that's not unique to FBA. All Amazon merchants are required to use Amazon for billing, whether FBA or not.


----------



## Raoul99

telemark said:


> FBA stands for Fulfilled By Amazon.
> 
> Generally it means a 3rd party retailer's stock was housed at an Amazon warehouse and Amazon does the packing and shipping.
> 
> Amazon does the billing too but that's not unique to FBA. All Amazon merchants are required to use Amazon for billing, whether FBA or not.


Yup...mine was FBA too, and they emailed me the tracking number last night...


----------



## The Merg

Are these Mini's included in the promotion that you don't need to pay for service for them? Basically, just add them to your account and there's no additional fee?

- Merg


----------



## jwbelcher

uw69 said:


> yoyo has shipped me a mini as well, tracking number in hand, even Sunday (10/5) delivery.


I ordered a second with another account that had delivery scheduled for 10/5 (usps). I thought the date was incorrect, but I'm surprised, it has just arrived!!!!


----------



## muzzymate

Correct Merg. From my understanding, any Mini added to an account now gets lifetime automatically. 

Now come on Radio Shack. Ship my Mini! (from 10/1)


----------



## uw69

mine from yoyo shows out for delivery


----------



## lessd

telemark said:


> FBA stands for Fulfilled By Amazon.
> 
> Generally it means a 3rd party retailer's stock was housed at an Amazon warehouse and Amazon does the packing and shipping.
> 
> Amazon does the billing too but that's not unique to FBA. All Amazon merchants are required to use Amazon for billing, whether FBA or not.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## DaveDFW

My yoyo-sourced Mini arrived via USPS this morning (on Sunday!). I was able to add free lifetime and have it up and running in about 20 minutes, which was a big improvement over the first Mini experience.


----------



## Keen

My yoyo order tracking finally updated, should arrive tomorrow. This super-fast delivery has me thinking I'll be buying more stuff from them in the future.

edit: Aaaaand now I have it in hand. Free 1-day shipping is pretty fantastic.


----------



## leswar

I got a RS confirmation email on Oct 1 but no shipping date as of today.
I am hoping that they get their bridge loans and can buy "product" before they
go belly-up bankrupt. RS claims they don't charge CCs until they ship but by using 
PayPAL my cc has already been charged.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

+1 more Mini from yoyo for me. Ordered Friday and paid $90 total


----------



## sakaike

sakaike said:


> My order from YoYo now says shipped and in Phoenix, on its way to me here in SoCal for delivery on Sunday. USPS tracking number provided.
> 
> Getting ready to cancel my Fry's back order...


Update: Got my YoYo order on Sunday, activated it, got lifetime for free, and cancelled my Fry's order immediately thereafter. Monday morning, got an email from Fry's acknowledging the cancellation.

Don't know if it was coincidence or not, but I got an email this morning from Fry's stating that my order has shipped. Will probably keep it as a back-up or further expansion in the future, as many on these forums have also done....


----------



## muzzymate

Was doing my various check throughout the day to see if my 10/1 Radio Shack order had shipped yet. Not yet.

But I also saw that Radio Shack updated the price of the Mini for $99 to $149, so looks like all the retailers are now at the new price.


----------



## jwbelcher

muzzymate said:


> Was doing my various check throughout the day to see if my 10/1 Radio Shack order had shipped yet. Not yet.
> 
> But I also saw that Radio Shack updated the price of the Mini for $99 to $149, so looks like all the retailers are now at the new price.


It was fun while it lasted


----------



## uw69

it was fun


----------



## Keen

I'm glad I was able to get all the Minis I'd conceivably need during this. And it was some fun deal-hunting.


----------



## lesliew

Got a shipping notice from frys this morning to say that the 2 mini's I ordered on 9/9/14 had shippped. Paid $88 each.


----------



## Kingpcgeek

lesliew said:


> Got a shipping notice from frys this morning to say that the 2 mini's I ordered on 9/9/14 had shippped. Paid $88 each.


The Mini I ordered from Fry's on 9/9 for $88 shipped yesterday (10/6). Free shipping and $5.54 in tax.


----------



## trip1eX

Yeah I my RS one today. And have a Fry's one on the way. HD is the only holdout. I am already suprised I got 2 of 3 let alone 1 this long after the price change took effect.


----------



## I WANT MORE

*Still waiting for my two from Home Depot.*


----------



## dcline414

jwbelcher said:


> It was fun while it lasted


Yeah, but for those of us who missed out (waiting for Tivo to get their story straight about Mini compatibility with the Roamio OTA), the deals seem to be gone for good...


----------



## muzzymate

It's been a week, so I decided to email Radio Shack about my order. Will Edit this post when I hear back. It's been listed as "Item(s) located in stock" since October 1st. Hope I didn't just jinx my order.

Edit: Received the following email. Sense a order cancellation coming. 


Thank you for contacting RadioShack.com.

We have submitted a request (ID: XXXXXXXX) to have this issue researched by our management team. As soon as we receive an update, you will be notified via email. Please allow 2-5 business days for a response. We apologize for any inconvenience.


Edit 2: Thursday morning, I finally got my shipment notification. Coming from Oklahoma, it's scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## knuckles

My RS Mini arrived this morning at 8:38 am. I never had anything delivered this early in the day before.


----------



## sdsvtdriver

I just got a shipping notification from some place in OK. Must be the Minis. RS.com's order tracking leaves much to be desired.


----------



## leswar

Just saw an email from RS. Mini shipped yesterday - FedEx out of Okla.
Arrives Monday. yeah!


----------



## Huzordaddy

My Tivo Mini arrived last Wednesday. Hooked it up Friday evening with a new TV. Had to open up some access panels in my wall to connect a disconnected coax line, and had to add a splitter for the tuning adapter. The Tivo Mini on MoCa works beautifully.
$99 for RS with lifetime service seems like a really good deal me.


----------



## muzzymate

Huzordaddy said:


> Had to open up some access panels in my wall to connect a disconnected coax line, and had to add a splitter for the tuning adapter.


My RS Mini arrives today. Very excited! You shouldn't need a tuning adapter for the Mini since it's grabbing a tuner from your TiVo DVR (which will need a tuning adapter).


----------



## swak

I ordered 1 from Abt (received). 1 from Fry's (received). and 1 from Home Depot (still waiting).

Anyone who ordered from Home Depot get it yet? My order doesn't even show-up online so I called them to confirm and was told it is coming....


----------



## stecho

Ordered from HD on 9/27, received shipped email on 10/3, arrived 10/10, mini set up 10/11.


----------



## swak

stecho said:


> Ordered from HD on 9/27, received shipped email on 10/3, arrived 10/10, mini set up 10/11.


Thanks, glad to know...


----------



## I WANT MORE

swak said:


> I ordered 1 from Abt (received). 1 from Fry's (received). and 1 from Home Depot (still waiting).
> 
> *Anyone who ordered from Home Depot get it yet? * My order doesn't even show-up online so I called them to confirm and was told it is coming....


*Still waiting somewhat patiently.*


----------



## dbpaddler

If anyone is still looking for deals, Amazon has them for $131 and change. You can pricematch at Best Buy and use a Mover's coupon for another $13.10 off and bring it down to $118 and change. If they'll take a mover's coupon after the pricematch. I don't think everyone will. Always worth a try though.


----------



## hojbjerg

Finally received shipping notice on my Homedepot order.


----------



## I WANT MORE

hojbjerg said:


> Finally received shipping notice on my Homedepot order.


*Same Here. About damn time. *


----------



## kherr

hojbjerg said:


> Finally received shipping notice on my Homedepot order.


Got mine too. I was about to cancel.


----------



## swak

Also got my shipping notice from home depot. Will now have 5 minis on mocha


----------

